# Black Crime



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

This thread is to prove how full of bullshit some of threads are, and how they can get away with it. I don't actually feel this way about the topic of course.
==============================================

http://www.naawp.com/crime_stats.htm

Blacks murder more than 1,600 whites each year. 
Blacks murder whites at 18 times the rate whites murder blacks. 
Blacks murdered, raped, robbed, or assaulted about one million whites in 1992. 
In the last 30 years, blacks committed 170 million violent and non-violent crimes against whites. 
Blacks under 18 are more than 12 times more likely to be arrested for murder than whites under 18.

GUYS, doesn't this prove that the more black people you have living in your city, the more likely you are to be subject of a criminal act? Even black kids are committing crimes, how is society suppose to live in peace with these sort of people? We should segregate all races from each other, that way we can really find out whose bad and whose good.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

insomnia said:


> This thread is to prove how full of bullshit some of threads are, and how they can get away with it.


 What, like this one?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You forgot the blatantly sarcastic and stupid comment at the end of your post, like instead of "islam, the religion of peace?" you could put "****** the ones getting screwed by ******???". Then you'd be somewhere in the realm of stupidity of those posts.

Even still I don't think it's worth possibly offending our black members to prove a point, most people realize pretty quickly that those two are blatantly xenophobic hate mongers and those that don't aren't going to be reached no matter what.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I know where your coming from. I dont have a problem with black ppl, but its the ni**ers I a problem with


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

LMAO!!!!!! Your threads are funny!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

oh boy


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hmmm you actin kinda shady in callin me baby.








i applaud u sir


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> I know where your coming from. I dont have a problem with black ppl, but its the ni**ers I a problem with


 Alot of people who dress like so called "gangsters" are actually really stand up guys when you get past being scared of them and actually try speaking with them. Not all black people have to dress and speak like white people to be good guys dude


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > I know where your coming from. I dont have a problem with black ppl, but its the ni**ers I a problem with
> ...


 How do you dress white? I just know at my school in Sacramento it was like 50% black. And those blacks who dressed "proper" IE not sagging/HUGE shirts were ridiculed. Then on the other hand here in San Jose I have not seen many blacks, but those that I have seen don't dress that "bad". (I think all the blacks went to Oakland though) LOL!


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Ridiculous claim isn't it? But its what some of these threads are blatantly doing. eltwitch you're right, I forgot the comment!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I didn't say "dress white" I said "dress and speak like white people". If you're wondering how you'd accomplish that, what you would do is look at how the majority of white people dress and speak, and then carry yourself the same way.

Really doesn't seem like that complicated a topic


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

insomnia said:


> Ridiculous claim isn't it? But its what some of these threads are blatantly doing. eltwitch you're right, I forgot the comment!


 Braveheart has been warned about it. Its a thin line of reporting and trying to make one entire race or religion look bad.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i guess it has to do with ethnic society.

ex: this one kid is black and he does really good in school, he might be made fun of and other black kids might say that he is trying to be white. so he might not be so hip on acheiving to the degree he was.

now do not flame me as a racist because i am surley not, but

IMO i think the black/african society keeps themselves down more than anything else. these black celebrities arent helping either.

*** - this is why i think highly of bill cosby because he is trying to make his point known, -(which is similar to my view) and try to fix the problem. but like ive said above - "_they might be made fun of and other black kids might say that he is trying to be white/ or different_"

its really sad


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > I know where your coming from. I dont have a problem with black ppl, but its the ni**ers I a problem with
> ...


 Who said anything about gangsters???? Im saying theres 2 types. Black people are like any other good caring person, but ni**ers are the assholes that brand all all black pepole as bad ppl in the minds of some


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Just like there are White people that are good people and then there are supremicist/segregationist assholes who make all white people look like ignorant ********.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Just like there are White people that are good people and then there are supremicist/segregationist assholes who make all white people look like ignorant ********.


yeah but whites dont get made fun of for acceling in things.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

In my neck of the woods the nerdy kids got made fun of no matter what color they were. You can't tell me none of the nerdy white kids got made fun of in your school


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

insomnia said:


> This thread is to prove how full of bullshit some of threads are, and how they can get away with it. I don't actually feel this way about the topic of course.
> ==============================================
> 
> http://www.naawp.com/crime_stats.htm
> ...


 and to make it even worse, black people only make up like 5% of the us... 5% at the very max.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > I know where your coming from. I dont have a problem with black ppl, but its the ni**ers I a problem with
> ...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> In my neck of the woods the nerdy kids got made fun of no matter what color they were. You can't tell me none of the nerdy white kids got made fun of in your school


yeah thats why Four Corners is such a trash hole.

i was good enough to break away from all of that sh-t and be indipendant.
too bad other fools are stuck on that tip.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't know where four corners is but I'll bet it's pretty much the same in every HS in the country, there will always be cool kids & uncool kids


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> I know where your coming from. I dont have a problem with black ppl, but its the ni**ers I a problem with


 Quoting Chris Rock "I love black people but I REALLY hate *******"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

insomnia said:


> GUYS, doesn't this prove that the more black people you have living in your city, the more likely you are to be subject of a criminal act?


 Not at all. I live in a very diverse city and I can tell you I've never once felt threaten by a black person. All the ones I've met (that I can recall at the moment) have been really cool people. For you to judge a race based soley upon the actions of some shows complete ignorance.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> insomnia said:
> 
> 
> > GUYS, doesn't this prove that the more black people you have living in your city, the more likely you are to be subject of a criminal act?
> ...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yeah...well you won't catch me walking down Oakland ghettos at night. Cracks me up lol.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

to ms natt, i believe black kids put up a front as a hard core gangster to intimidate the white males, but they are nicer to white females, maybe trying to slap the white kids in the face like "yea we can get ur chicks"

ive tried plenty of times with the "gangsters" they turn out gay kuz they cant stop acting hard long enough to get to know me, plus if they did theyd be harrassed by thier fellow "gangsters", i usually ignore the gangsters unless they approach me, other than the "hard" gangster wannabes that grew up in the suburbs but think they are from the ghetto, i accept blacks as people and judge them on a person to person basis

and id also like to add ANYONE (black white asian etc) who acts "gangster" is a fuckin retard and doesnt deserve my time


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> insomnia said:
> 
> 
> > GUYS, doesn't this prove that the more black people you have living in your city, the more likely you are to be subject of a criminal act?
> ...


The stat's have nothing to do with wether you have felt threatened or not, it is wether you would be more likely to be subject to a criminal act. Judging by the stat's yes you would.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

satisticaly that is correct..

unfortunatly if you say anything like that in a public place you will be deemed racist!!!!!

thats why its very important to keep bill cosby alive.. he cannot be deemed racist!!!!!! i love BC.. hes is a smart black man.










BILL COSBY FoR LyFe!!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

as i think about this a little more its not nessasarly blacks.. but poor people..

un-successfull people.. people with no real want or gumption to do good or live a prosperous life..

it is a correct statment to sugest Whites have a better attitude about bettering them selfs and becoming more successfull then blacks in the business world.. does this mean blacks are any less smarter? no.. it just shows that americans are growing up in this manner..

american culture is raising kids up to act as the media portrays them..

THE MEDIA IS YOUR ENEMY!!!

Its also about bad parrenting... there are many factors that go into this.. its not about race like you see it.. it does have to do with race in society but has nothing to do with actualy race/coloration.. its about Race in society..

but what do i know.. im just an 18 year old.. and steriotypes sugest im a crack head stealing from my mother and dropping out of HS.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Umm not to bust ur bubble but the Cosby show was a stereotypical "balck comedy" show. Also was a bit of a farse seeing as the mother was a lawyer and the father was a doctor.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> Umm not to bust ur bubble but the Cosby show was a stereotypical "balck comedy" show. Also was a bit of a farse seeing as the mother was a lawyer and the father was a doctor.


you obviously have never heard Bill Cosby talk about his Races youth...

He Is The Man

HITM!

How dare you question my BC!!! How DARE YOu!!!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I've noticed that all the various groups I deal with regularly (white, black, hmong) have pretty much the same percentage of stupid, generally worthless members. It's not a race thing, it's human nature combined with media oversaturation and the deliberate destruction of critical thinking skills by the public school system.

They usually have several screaming children in tow as well, ensuring that I will have to deal with their ilk until the end of time (or meteor strike, peak oil, or the civilization-killer-of-the-week).

All of these obnoxious do-gooders and PC freaks should be forced to work a year or so as a minimum-wage worker drone someplace, I guarantee it'll crush any last bit of empathy you may have once had for your fellow man.

-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> I've noticed that all the various groups I deal with regularly (white, black, hmong) have pretty much the same percentage of stupid, generally worthless members. It's not a race thing, it's human nature combined with media oversaturation and the deliberate destruction of critical thinking skills by the public school system.
> 
> They usually have several screaming children in tow as well, ensuring that I will have to deal with their ilk until the end of time (or meteor strike, peak oil, or the civilization-killer-of-the-week).
> 
> ...


 i used to do exactly what you do.. i have to agree..

i really do... for 2 years i had to put up with this garbage.. and im not done yet! i still have many years of Realestate working with these "people"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Umm not to bust ur bubble but the Cosby show was a stereotypical "balck comedy" show. Also was a bit of a farse seeing as the mother was a lawyer and the father was a doctor.
> ...


 Link 1
Link 2

It is those links Peacock is referring to when talking about Cosby.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Mis natt... you are awsome..

BC For Prez!!!!!!!!!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Mis natt... you are awsome..
> 
> BC For Prez!!!!!!!!!


















but that would make to much cense lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Umm not to bust ur bubble but the Cosby show was a stereotypical "balck comedy" show. Also was a bit of a farse seeing as the mother was a lawyer and the father was a doctor.


 Who the hell is talking about his show ? They're talking about his remarks at the awards show, duh


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Either lock up the thread or change the title.









Why would someone start a thread and attach my name to it? I guess they don't have the balls to stand behind their own opinions. They are scared. They have to project their opinions on to me.

I will decide what my opinions are and what threads I start. I want my name removed from the thread title.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I want my name removed from the thread title.


 And I'm still waiting for evidence of your claims I'm a supporter of Al Qaeda/terrorism - I guess we can't always win...

Carry on, people...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Either lock up the thread or change the title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suck it up and deal with it









EDIT: lmfao Judazz, that's hilarious and true. God forbid someone turns around and is disrespectful back to him


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > I want my name removed from the thread title.
> ...


 It is wrong for bullsnake and braveheart to be in the title of this thread. I hope someone who has the power to remove the title from this thread will do so. As for the content of this thread, it is a waste of my time to comment on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Judazz, i answered your question in that thread.

Fine, leave my name up there. I quit Piranha Fury. Good bye. See you at all at Predatoryfish.net.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Bullsnake said:
> ...


No it isn't. Bullshit runs around calling people supporters of terrorism without providing any kind of back up, once you do that you should be fair game for anyone to turn it around and slander you all they want. f*ck him, he can cry about it all he wants but anyone who takes his "oh f*ck, my feelings are hurt that somebody would drag my name through the mud like I do to other members every day because I'm a stupid prick" sh*t seriously is a fool.

EDIT: Don't tease bullsnake, it's not nice to play with people's hopes like that


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Judazz, i answered your question in that thread.
> 
> Fine, leave my name up there. I quit Piranha Fury. Good bye. See you at all at Predatoryfish.net.


 Dont give the few people who have an issue the satisfaction. All you are doing is showing them that they win.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Judazz, i answered your question in that thread.


Awww, I almost feel bad.....
















But I must say: that's very convincing evidence, man







I bet you really watched your leaders in Washington closely to see how it's done








I would have explained you the concept of irony/sarcasm (something you're quite good at yourself), but since you're no longer around, I better spend my energy on issues that matter.

Edit: I have never had a single decision as PFury staff member being influenced by personal animosity or disagreements with others, and I never will.
I can and have swallowed a lot of sh*t, and that's fine as I know I'm quite an asshole at times too, but calling me a terrorist (sympathisant) without being able to back that up with anything that even hints at that, is too much - if you can find evidence, fine, then you're right, but don't bring up some sarcastic remark you know is just BS'ing around...
So yes, this time I did let it become personal: tough luck it had to be you, BS, and I mean that, because disagreeing doesn't necessarily mean disliking: but this time you went too far (and you can't say you haven't gotten away with a lot here on PFury...) - packing your stuff and going elsewhere is _your_ decision however.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Judazz, i answered your question in that thread.
> 
> Fine, leave my name up there. I quit Piranha Fury. Good bye. See you at all at Predatoryfish.net.


 good bye, nobody here will miss you anyway


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> And I'm still waiting for evidence of your claims I'm a supporter of Al Qaeda/terrorism - I guess we can't always win...


 Then explain why you dressed like this at the last Dutch trance concert, terrorist.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

I want you to ban my ass!
I won't leave voluntarily and let this forum turn into a Taliban training camp.

My only issue was with insomnia using my username in a thread title that has nothing to do with me.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm still waiting for evidence of your claims I'm a supporter of Al Qaeda/terrorism - I guess we can't always win...
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Judazz, you said yourself you are a terrorist sympathizer:


> QUOTE
> Posted: Oct 21 2004, 09:54 AM
> Now you can call me terrorist sympathizer again... And to be honest: if all Americans are like you or Braveheart, I might just be


You can't read that? Did the Taliban close down your school? You can't read through the mesh of your burka?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm still waiting for evidence of your claims I'm a supporter of Al Qaeda/terrorism - I guess we can't always win...
> ...












haha Bullsnake.. just because you suck at life doesn't mean you have to be a filthy c*nt about it.


















> Fine, leave my name up there. I quit Piranha Fury. Good bye. See you at all at Predatoryfish.net.


if you really wanted to leave, you would just leave.. maybe you should make a new thread about it?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well that was short lived, you left for what... a half hour?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Edit: I think you guys are acting pretty shitty.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

EDIT in response to another EDIT: Not that he doesn't deserve it or brought it on himself by acting like a drama queen and threatening to huff and puff his way to another forum.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Awww, is widdle wigo getting cranky?


 Yeah, because you are being shitty provoking Bullsnake to leave.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

I can't leave. I have a responsibility to keep you anti-American Al-Queda sycophants from turning this forum into the Al Jazeera Fishkeeping site.

Your just going to have to wait for someone to ban me. haha








Start a PM writng campaign to your favorite admin and see if that gets me banned. Or maybe you prefer to just blow up a car in the lobby of my apartment building. PM me for my address.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Rigo, with all due respect, f*ck him. He shouldn't go insulting everyone and throwing around sh*t like "terrorist sympathizer" which is about the worst thing you can call someone without expecting to get something back in return. Grow some f*cking balls and be a man about it, how are you going to respect someone who basically does one thing, has it thrown back at them and then throws a hissy fit and threatens to leave in a tuff. Good f*cking riddance, if you haven't got thick enough skin to take back what you dish out then you shouldn't have been talking sh*t in the first place.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Rigo, with all due respect, f*ck him. He shouldn't go insulting everyone and throwing around sh*t like "terrorist sympathizer" which is about the worst thing you can call someone without expecting to get something back in return. Grow some f*cking balls and be a man about it, how are you going to respect someone who basically does one thing, has it thrown back at them and then throws a hissy fit and threatens to leave in a tuff. Good f*cking riddance, if you haven't got thick enough skin to take back what you dish out then you shouldn't have been talking sh*t in the first place.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > Judazz, i answered your question in that thread.
> ...


 I will. He makes me laugh.Says or posts some funny sh*t.
Some of it i sh*t...LOL....But some of its funny.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Bullsnake said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Rigo, with all due respect, f*ck him. He shouldn't go insulting everyone and throwing around sh*t like "terrorist sympathizer" which is about the worst thing you can call someone without expecting to get something back in return. Grow some f*cking balls and be a man about it, how are you going to respect someone who basically does one thing, has it thrown back at them and then throws a hissy fit and threatens to leave in a tuff. Good f*cking riddance, if you haven't got thick enough skin to take back what you dish out then you shouldn't have been talking sh*t in the first place.


I don't care about any e-people on this board. My only issue was Insomnia starting a racist thread with my username in the title.

If I want to give an opinion about Americans of a descent different than my own *-I will give the opinion!*

Insomnia started a racist thread, but he was too much of a p*ssy to say that was his opinion -so he used my username in the title. I don't share his racist views and I asked that it be taken down.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes and then you threw a hissy fit and threatened to leave.

I reiterate what I said before. You say some of the most vile, stupid idiotic sh*t of anyone on the board, why you think we should have to put up with your steady stream of racist asshole ramblings all the while throwing accusations bellittling anyone you don't agree with yet are supposed to somehow feel bad for you when you threaten to cry and run off to another forum is beyond me. Deal with it bullshit, now that you're a big boy you're going to have to deal with the consequences to being an asshole so don't expect alot of "aw poor little guy, he's threatening to leave the forum because people are being mean and judgemental to him" beacuse it isn't forthcoming.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bullsnake was a member of the month in July and is very well-respected here


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Or maybe you prefer to just blow up a car in the lobby of my apartment building. PM me for my address.


 i think you are going a bit overboard here, its one thing to express your opinion and everyone has that right, but don't expect to be taking seriously when you follow your noted opinions with kid sh*t like this. i got nothing against you bull, actually think your a good guy from previous posts, but pull your pants back up and go pour yourself a drink


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Bullsnake was a member of the month in July and is very well-respected here


 Apart from the member of the month business, "well respected" is pretty subjective. Aside from the few people who continue to be impressed that he learnt a new word in "sycophant" and uses it every chance he gets, I think his respect level has fallen alot since he's started raging against Muslims and calling people terrorist sympathizers.

That's my opinion though, hence why I said it was "subjective"


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

THIS THREAD SUCKS


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Bullsnake was a member of the month in July and is very well-respected here


 I do respect him for his knowledge on fish keeping, and never had a problem with him or his opinions even though we think different (and that's the understatement of the year), until he started posting his racist and anti-muslim stuff and nonsensical, very insulting remarks such as calling members terrorists or sympathizers.

But you're appearantlly still here, BS...








I guess your threat to leave it was just one more of those typical full-of-sh*t lies you litter this board with







Oh well, whatever....

But what the hell do you think: you can insult the hell out of me (and others as well), and then expect favors? You have gotten away with lots of stuff others wouldn't, and now you start acting like a damned cry-baby because everyone's so mean to you??? Boo-fuckidy-boo, live can be so unfair








If you'd thought before posting accusations like you did, it would never ended in such a mess: you take my words personally, and that's _your_ problem, not mine: you called me things and insulted me in all sorts of ways, and yet you start with tears like Barbara f*cking Streisand - fight fire with fire, and that's what I did: if yoiu insult me, I'm not going to turn my other cheek for some more. And if your skin isn't thick enough for that, or you're too emotionally unstable to deal with it, it's your problem, not mine









I won't do you the favor of banning you (reeks like martyrism, btw.), however - either go, or stay: whatever you do is fine with me.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Names have been removed.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Great









Now can we start talking about the Cosby Show again ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> But you're appearantlly still here, BS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why am I still here?
It would be an honor for you to ban me. I would feel like Nick Berg in an insurgent slaughter house.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Silly *****'s!


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey that little girl on the cosby show (cant remember her name) grew up to be a hot piece of ass.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Hey that little girl on the cosby show (cant remember her name) grew up to be a hot piece of ass.


 I don't recall anyone dressing like this on the Cosby Show!

Keshia Knight Pulliam


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Names have been removed.


 OK...and what about comments of accusing certain people of being terrorists or terrorist lovers. Wasn't there a rule about that.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Names have been removed.
> ...


 Hey I cant punish someone for speaking the truth









I mean really the people that killed Nick Berg and others are terrorists!

/sarcasm









Try reporting it. Ive gotten sick of reading a lot of these threads and dont pay too much attention to them .


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

adultswim said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Great
> ...


 what do you mean - "grew up to be" ?

she's always been a hot piece of ass


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Names have been removed.


 Finally a voice of reason.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Keisha looks damn good but Lisa Bonet will always be the hottest Cosby.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:
 

> Names have been removed.


 What f*cking bullshit









I'm sorry Natt, but I am in 100% disagreement here. From where I stand you've just made a clear statement that you will play favorites because I've never seen you give Bullshit and trouble about the unfounded and far more insulting crap he says about anyone else but you're willing to take his side in this matter. That's wrong, period.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Sounds to me like Bullsnake is a Nazi









as i recall in Nazi Germany the term: "Jew lover" was quite common

"Terrorist lover/symapthizer"
"Jew lover"

veeeeerrryyy intreasting indeed.
the U.S are neeeever wrong in BS opinion, of course not, its we all non-americans that are Terrorist Lovers


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok. Thanks for removing the name from the thread title Ms. Natt.

1. The unadulterated e-bashing and flame fest at Bullsnake's expense WILL STOP now. No member deserves to be treated like this, I dont care what he has or has not done.

2. If you are called something you dont like in the forum (i.e. terrorist sympathizer), report it. PM me. Call me. Throw a paper airplane at my window. Hit on my mother. DO SOMETHING and I can take care of it. If you dont, its your own fault.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Names have been removed.
> ...


It is at this point you are taking matters personally. I actually was going to take out the names prior to the beginning of the flame war that was instilled upon in this thread. So for you to say Im taking sides is blasphemous.

I have never played favorites with any of the members here. Twitch, you and I disagree on almost everything political, yet have there NOT been times where I didnt stand up for you when people were flaming you for your beliefs? According to your statement of me playing favorites, I should have taken their side and completely ignored it.

You apparently did not read the post where I stated, "*Try reporting it. Ive gotten sick of reading a lot of these threads and dont pay too much attention to them.*" Because of this I have not seen Bullsnake's comments. You guys, especially those that want to call themselves veterans here, know and HAVE KNOWN that if you are getting flamed, to report the issue. It is your fault entirely if you fail to do so. Its just like voting in the real world. If you didnt vote (intentionally that is) then you have no right to complain if something passes/doesnt pass.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Jeff, perhaps you just need to take a break from the Lounge, stick to the non-piranha forums for a while. Asking for a banning and such reeks of attention whoring and a desire for martyrdom (ironic, given what set you off).

I agree, it was improper to start an infalmmatory thread with your name in the title, just son't get too bent out of shape over it.

-PK


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i didnt read any of your responses but let me just say that the black communitys wouldnt have nearly as much problems if it wasnt for the CIA pumping crack into the ghettos which divides and conquers them. instead of useful organizations like black panthers forming there is gang related warfare over "turf" and dealing.

im white and live in a mostly hispanic/black neighborhood so i can see both sides of the story though


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

syd said:


> i didnt read any of your responses but let me just say that the black communitys wouldnt have nearly as much problems if it wasnt for the CIA pumping crack into the ghettos which divides and conquers them. instead of useful organizations like black panthers forming there is gang related warfare over "turf" and dealing.
> 
> im white and live in a mostly hispanic/black neighborhood so i can see both sides of the story though


:laugh: you better duck run for cover and put your flame resistant suit on all at once...this is going to be fun


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

syd said:


> i didnt read any of your responses but let me just say that the black communitys wouldnt have nearly as much problems if it wasnt for the CIA pumping crack into the ghettos which divides and conquers them. instead of useful organizations like black panthers forming there is gang related warfare over "turf" and dealing.
> 
> im white and live in a mostly hispanic/black neighborhood so i can see both sides of the story though










oh sh*t !!!









i love this type of humour, thanks


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i would like to see someone try me


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> i love this type of humour, thanks


 next time try to say something productive. thanks


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

syd said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > i love this type of humour, thanks
> ...


 i was just complimenting you for a great post, but alright


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

syd said:


> i didnt read any of your responses but let me just say that the black communitys wouldnt have nearly as much problems if it wasnt for the CIA pumping crack into the ghettos which divides and conquers them. instead of useful organizations like black panthers forming there is gang related warfare over "turf" and dealing.
> 
> im white and live in a mostly hispanic/black neighborhood so i can see both sides of the story though


 The black panthers were a _useful_ organization?!


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Jeff needs to take a break from this lounge???

He wasnt the one who started this thread. This guy posted my name and Bulls name as the main topic of discussion. 
Cmon...you know is intention was to start a flame war plain and simple.

I find it very discriminating and a damaging double standard. When I have been called a Nazi as well Bullsnake. Yet when we call someone a "sympathizer we are warned and singled out as a troublemaker. We know hilter hated the jews, yet we are strong supporters of (jewish) Israel being non jews ourselves. Yet everyone laughs, especially the muslims on here with glee and pleasure over calling us nazi's or hitlers . Why has no mod ever stood up and been a honest broker here ??

There have been some on here who have openly admitted there support for homocide palestinian bombers. And they even call them hero's of freedom. That is one example by definition of a "sympathizer". Why are we warned of breaking the rules??? When they are not ?? And why if we continue using the word sympathizer we will be banned from the board. Yet when they sling words around they are not warned or banned for a few days?

Is it because we dont pm the mods and cry like babies all the time,,,,,Like they do???

When Iam called a name i just blow it off.....You have never seen me once cry







over name calling....this is the first time ive brought it up. Only because things seem to be morphing into a double standard around here lately........


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> syd said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt read any of your responses but let me just say that the black communitys wouldnt have nearly as much problems if it wasnt for the CIA pumping crack into the ghettos which divides and conquers them. instead of useful organizations like black panthers forming there is gang related warfare over "turf" and dealing.
> ...


 as useful as the KKK...


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

the black panthers insipred unity in the black communitys and supported many programs for the poor. they also were the reason for cheap school lunches for those that couldnt afford it. while its true they didnt want to be affiliated with white people that wanted to help them, they had nothing on the kkk.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> as useful as the KKK...


 how did i guess someone would try to compare?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

syd said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > as useful as the KKK...
> ...


 Black Panthers were against "coming together" to fix the problem. Instead they wanted to be segregated from everything. Totally contradicting their counterparts in the South and what they were fighting for. Their mission was BS. All black stores/restrooms/schools/etc? Sorry you cant tell me they were "useful." Nothing good ever came out of segregation. No matter how you look at it.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

This thread was closed by ABB why did someone else reopen it? Nothing productive will come from reopening this thread and shame on whoever did it.


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

syd said:


> i didnt read any of your responses but let me just say that the black communitys wouldnt have nearly as much problems if it wasnt for the CIA pumping crack into the ghettos which divides and conquers them. instead of useful organizations like black panthers forming there is gang related warfare over "turf" and dealing.
> 
> im white and live in a mostly hispanic/black neighborhood so i can see both sides of the story though


 HAHAHAHAHA. you dumb f*ck. the cia aint pumpin crack into the ghetto,its the gangsters who buy ounces of coke and cook that sh*t up. please,kill yourself.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

well malafaala...i thought i was the only one who was hated because of wut i am ...but ill tell u from personal experience since i am surrounded by black ppl

that there are good black ppl and there are bad black ppl....just like there are good white ppl and there are good ppl...its universal in throughout all races...its not like u walk down south central and every black person that looks at u wants to sell u drugs or shoot u...just like if i were to walk through mississippi... its not like every white person that looks at me wants to lynch me...why have this arguement...it just causes stress on the ppl here and gets everyone heated up ...its pretty pointless because ppl arent gonna change their view points and all the black ppl on this thread are prolly feeling attacked which isnt cool either


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

captin howdey said:


> HAHAHAHAHA. you dumb f*ck. the cia aint pumpin crack into the ghetto,its the gangsters who buy ounces of coke and cook that sh*t up. please,kill yourself.


 ok what are you 12? how do you think the "gangsters" are getting it. do you really think it all comes directly from colombian drug lords? the cia has already been caught red handed with tons of it in jets that were suppose to be used to "fight forest fires". stop listening to news on the t.v.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

captin howdey said:


> syd said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt read any of your responses but let me just say that the black communitys wouldnt have nearly as much problems if it wasnt for the CIA pumping crack into the ghettos which divides and conquers them. instead of useful organizations like black panthers forming there is gang related warfare over "turf" and dealing.
> ...


It the f*cking COlumbins an mexicans...lol
columbians Contribute %80 of the USA Coke/Crack Supply..
The way I see it, people need o stop blaming white people for everything thats wrong in the USA... Last time I checkd, WHITE people arent the only people in the US...
Cant blame them for eveything get over, learn to get better and move onw/your life


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

How about we close this goddamn thread?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> This thread was closed by ABB why did someone else reopen it? Nothing productive will come from reopening this thread and shame on whoever did it.


 I dont see where he closed it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> captin howdey said:
> 
> 
> > syd said:
> ...


 Please do not blame a problem on certain races. I am offended by that.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This thread seems to spawn more negativity than positivity.


----------

